# Авиация > Современность >  Истребитель будущего

## Юрий

Интересную новость прочитал на Рамблере. Что Вы думаете по поводу данного истребителя?

В России истребитель-невидимку создадут к 2009 году
22.05.2007 10:42 | © Вести.Ru
Видеоматериал ©Вести.ru

    Российские военные заявляют, что новый российский истребитель пятого поколения может появиться уже в 2009 году. По тактико-техническим характеристикам, которые конструкторы закладывают в проект, самолет превзойдет аналогичные американские машины.

Истребитель пятого поколения будет практически незаметен для радаров систем ПВО. Он будет иметь непревзойденные маневренные качества СУ-27. Взлетная масса самолета составит чуть более 20 тонн. У истребителя будут два совершенно новых двухконтурных турбореактивных двигателя. Каждый на 1 килограмм веса создаст 10 килограммов тяги. Для примера: двигатели первого поколения с каждого килограмма веса выдавали полтора-два килограмма тяги, двигатели четвертого поколения - около 8 килограммов. Новый агрегат должен стать дешевле. На самолете будут установлены современные управляемые ракеты классов "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-поверхность". Главным разработчиком российского проекта является концерн "Сухой".

Фоторепортаж ©Вести.ru 

© Вести.Ru

----------


## AC

> Интересную новость прочитал на Рамблере. Что Вы думаете по поводу данного истребителя?


*Думаем, что скромнее надо быть нашим "говорящим головам", и честнее...*  :Mad:  

/Росбалт.RU/  "РФ не отстает от других стран, в том числе США, в создании боевого самолета пятого поколения. Об этом на пресс-конференции в Москве сегодня заявил первый вице-премьер Сергей Иванов. 
*'Хочу вас заверить, что никакого десятилетнего отставания нет'*, - сказал Иванов. 
Он также подчеркнул: не соответствует действительности утверждение некоторых экспертов о том, что создаваемый в России перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) уступает созданному в США истребителю пятого поколения 'Рэптор'. 
*'Насчет того, что мы на десять лет отстали - от чего отстали, от 'Рэптора'? А вы знаете сравнительные характеристики 'Рэптора' и ПАК ФА?'* - обратился он к журналисту, задавшему вопрос. 'На самом деле, эти характеристики знают человек десять, потому что это совершенно секретная информация', - подчеркнул он. 
По информации первого вице-премьера, разработка российского многофункционального истребителя пятого поколения ведется в цифровом формате. 'Чертежей самолетов на кульманах уже давно не существует', - сказал он".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1179919450
 :Smile:  

"...План создания перспективного истребителя 5-го поколения строго выдерживается. Он появится в конце 2008 года. Об этом вчера шла речь на выездном заседании Военно-промышленной комиссии под председательством первого вице-премьера Сергея Иванова в компании "Сухой".
- Технологически это, безусловно, прорыв, - рассказал "Известиям" зампредседателя комиссии Владислав Путилин. - *Боевая эффективность машины в 5 раз превышает возможности нынешних истребителей. Значит, в перспективе нам нужно будет закупать меньше новых машин*...".
http://www.finiz.ru/cfin/tmpl-art/id_art-1215053
 :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Разговоры наших бонз о, якобы отсутствие отставания, от лукавого. Достаточно посмотреть на видео вертикальную посадку F-35 и все станет понятно. Там сопло маршевого двигателя в повернутом положении отрабатывает как струйный руль по крену! К сожалению нашим двигателистам пока такое и не снилось. Речь уже не о 10-и годах отставания идет, а поболе. 
Ну а заявлять можно все, что угодно. Самолет-то даже не на бумаге, а в электронном виде. :о))
Хотя, надо отдать должное, финансирование программы идет полным ходом.

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему эстафета  бахвальства и хамоватого вранья попала в надежные руки. Особенно  поражает  эта утвердительная форма-БУДЕТ.  Да кто это знает, что будет? И кто и чем гарантирует что будет? Еще нет ни самоля. ни двигателей к нему, ни авионики, а уже "нет аналогов в мире"! Порадовало, что у нас нет 10-летнего отставания- это новость мощная.  Я-то думал, что Ф-22 летает-ан нет. не летает, врут штатники. Хотелось бы узнать, какие страны еще работают над 5-м поколением истребителей, чтобы знать, что их-то мы точно обогнали. И как делятся эти 10 человек: 5 у амеров(все про Ф-22) и 5 у нас(все про ПАК ФА) или10 знают про все? А он сам знает? А уж что чертежей на кульманах нет-это ваще сенсация, кто бы мог подумать! Просто выдал  гостайну( ау, Холостяк). Они там на Западе и  не полозревали об этом и вдруг на тебе- не на бумаге! Я уверен, корреспондент был потрясен, его хоть откачали беднягу или он еще без сознания? Хочется узнать еще что значит  появится? Появится где и в каком виде? А когда полетит? Судя по прессе даже у Федорова другая оценка состояния программы. Сколько начальников-столько и оценок. Как они посчитали боевую эффективность, что она в 5 раз выше  нынешних истребителей тоже не очень ясно. Нынешних- это каких? Наших, не наших? Они все разные,  истребители-то. Ну и под конец я понял, что у нас их много не будет, раз они в 5 раз эффективнее.Их и  будет, наверное, в 5 раз меньше(если вообще будет). Да и зачем нам 5-е поколение. если у нас есть целое поколение, которое башкой кирпичи ломают, они и так все разнесут, только скажи.

----------


## AC

> По-моему эстафета  бахвальства и хамоватого вранья попала в надежные руки. Особенно  поражает  эта утвердительная форма-БУДЕТ.  Да кто это знает, что будет? И кто и чем гарантирует что будет? Еще нет ни самоля. ни двигателей к нему...


*Кстати, вот мнение "двигателей"...*
Гендиректор и генконструктор НПП «Мотор» Александр ИВАХ:
"Сегодня в России наметилась угроза отставания в авиационном двигателестроении. Силовая установка АЛ-31, которой оснащается истребитель 4-го поколения Су-27, принята на вооружение госкомиссией в 1985 году. В конце 80-х годов прошлого века начались работы по созданию АЛ-41. К сожалению, в начале 90-х годов в силу понятных причин они были прекращены. С тех пор не создано двигателя нового поколения ни в военном, ни в гражданском отечественном авиастроении.
В то же время конструирование перспективных авиадвигателей в США и Европе не прекращалось. Уже около пяти лет эксплуатируется американский самолет пятого поколения
F-22 с новыми двигателями F119-PW-100. В строю уже европейский Eurofighter с двигателями EJ-200, французский Mirage с М-88-3.
Угроза серьезнейшего отставания России в этой области может привести к потере даже того рынка, который она имеет сегодня. Сложившаяся в авиационном двигателестроении ситуация заставляет принимать экстраординарные меры...
...Надо смотреть правде в глаза. Серийным заводам удается выживать в основном за счет экспорта модификаций АЛ-31 и РД-33. Их дальнейшая модернизация позволит разработчикам и заводам продержаться на плаву еще некоторое время. Но мы практически подошли к финишной черте по использованию потенциала этих изделий. Дальнейшие работы по совершенствованию технических характеристик трудозатратны и не дают значительного эффекта. Такая же картина с силовыми установками других классов.
Двигатель для боевого самолета пятого поколения не может быть создан путем усовершенствования двигателей предыдущего поколения...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/05/23_05/4_02.html





> Как они посчитали боевую эффективность, что она в 5 раз выше  нынешних истребителей тоже не очень ясно...


Думаю, что они пораскинули мозгами и решили, что раз 5-е поколение, то оно должно быть в 5 раз эффективнее, а когда будет 6-е, то оно будет эффективнее стало быть в 6 раз...  :Biggrin:

----------


## маска

Парнишка из Комсомольска говорил что их уже ознакомили с некоторой документацией по ПАК ФА.В целом самолет понравился.Чтож,возможно с планером все более менее на уровне(хотя есть большие сомнения по уровню применения в конструкции КМ),но ситуация по силовой  установке,БРЛС,навигационо  й системе,вооружению и т.д довольно не веселая.Тотальное отставание. А уж про вес БСО лучше не упоминать.Из каких параметров сможет сложится "превосходство над Раптором",если  КАЖДАЯ из отдельно взятых системм уступает Американской.О том,что они к тому же совершенно "сырые" я уж скромно умолчу(хотя это имеет прямое отношение к боевым возможностям АК,его живучести).Отказ признавать 10 летнее отставание просто смешон (учитывая например неизбежные многолетние работы скажем с ПО БРЛС c АФАР).В принципе сложившееся положение закономерно,по другому и быть не могло.

----------


## juky-puky

Внушает оптимизм уже тот факт, что бросили делать "шестикрылый пятих@й" и приступили к разработке аналога F-22, - пусть и ЭПР у него будет не такая на порядки, и двигатели не такие - по всем ТТХ, и авионика не на том уровне.  Но по сравнению с бесконечной модернизацией клонов Су-27 и воплями "сверхманёвренность - это наше всё!" - Всё равно это должен быть пусть не очень широкий, но _качественный_ шаг вперёд.

----------


## Юрий

Давайте посмотрим, во что это выльется. 
Кому это интересно, постараюсь после обработки снимков представить новую тему, что случилось и сталось с нашими ЭКРАНОПЛАНАМИ. 
Снимки последние, майские,  то что от них осталось.

----------


## F74

Скорее всего будет примерно так- через года полтора склепают планер, поставят на него двигатели с Су-27, вместо локатора, СУО, навигационного комплекса и прочего поставят макеты или агрегаты с Су-30МКИ/МКК, выкатят его на аэродром, устроят по этому поводу глобальное шоу и заявят, что СУпер-Мега истребитель построен и начаты его испытания. Затем будут МАКС-20.., на каждом из которых будут втирать очки о его крутизне. В конце концов его доведут до минимально работоспособного состояния и передадут в серию лет этак через 8-10, причем опять будет собрано мега-шоу и будет заявлено о выпуске огромного числа "этих суперсамолетов". Выпустят пару десятков и спокойно забудут о нем. Как вариант, ВВС России к этому моменту просто прекратит свое существование и он останется невостребованным.

----------


## Жора

> Разговоры наших бонз о, якобы отсутствие отставания, от лукавого. Достаточно посмотреть на видео вертикальную посадку F-35 и все станет понятно. Там сопло маршевого двигателя в повернутом положении отрабатывает как струйный руль по крену! К сожалению нашим двигателистам пока такое и не снилось. Речь уже не о 10-и годах отставания идет, а поболе. 
> Ну а заявлять можно все, что угодно. Самолет-то даже не на бумаге, а в электронном виде. :о))
> Хотя, надо отдать должное, финансирование программы идет полным ходом.


То, что в Ф-35 касается вертикального взлёта, сделано в КБ Яковлева, лет 20 назад.

----------


## AC

> То, что в Ф-35 касается вертикального взлёта, сделано в КБ Яковлева, лет 20 назад.


Оно, мягко говоря, немного не доделано...  :Smile:

----------


## маска

> То, что в Ф-35 касается вертикального взлёта, сделано в КБ Яковлева, лет 20 назад.


Не умоляя достижений Российских двигателистов,нельзя не сказать,что там отличий больше чем сходств.Не надо чужие достижения приписывать себе. Привлечение к работам по проэкту F-35 ОКБ Яковлева носило временный характер,и касалось лишь элементов конструкции поворотного трехсекционного подьемно-маршегого сопла.Говорить,что "вертикальный взлет Ф-35 сделан в КБ Яковлева" просто нелепо.

----------


## Chizh

> Скорее всего будет примерно так- через года полтора склепают планер, поставят на него двигатели с Су-27, вместо локатора, СУО, навигационного комплекса и прочего поставят макеты или агрегаты с Су-30МКИ/МКК, выкатят его на аэродром, устроят по этому поводу глобальное шоу и заявят, что СУпер-Мега истребитель построен и начаты его испытания....


Полностью согласен.

----------


## Холостяк

> Полностью согласен.


Ага!
Забыли добавить, что потом втюхают самолет индийцам и китайцам за большие деньги, но вроде как по дешевке!

----------


## Жора

> Не умоляя достижений Российских двигателистов,нельзя не сказать,что там отличий больше чем сходств.Не надо чужие достижения приписывать себе. Привлечение к работам по проэкту F-35 ОКБ Яковлева носило временный характер,и касалось лишь элементов конструкции поворотного трехсекционного подьемно-маршегого сопла.Говорить,что "вертикальный взлет Ф-35 сделан в КБ Яковлева" просто нелепо.


Именно там оно и сделано, причём не только сопло, а вся система целиком.
Кроме КБ Яковлева ни один разработчик авиатехники не умеет (не умел, пока не продали) разрабатывать СВВП подобной схемы.

----------


## Chizh

> Ага!
> Забыли добавить, что потом втюхают самолет индийцам и китайцам за большие деньги, но вроде как по дешевке!


Индийцы и китайцы опытные коммерсанты, они хорошо умеют "выдавливать" свою цену.

----------


## Chizh

> Именно там оно и сделано, причём не только сопло, а вся система целиком.
> Кроме КБ Яковлева ни один разработчик авиатехники не умеет (не умел, пока не продали) разрабатывать СВВП подобной схемы.


Основа системы вертикального взлета F-35 (помимо поворотного сопла) это вентилятор приводимый в действие от основного двигателя. У нас такие системы даже не разрабатывались.

----------


## маска

> Именно там оно и сделано, причём не только сопло, а вся система целиком.


А как же подъемный двухступенчатый вентилятор с приводом от P&W F119-PW-611(SE611) ? Что значит "вся система целиком"?Покажите на этих снимках откуда начинается "вся система"  :Smile:  Может сейчас мы узнаем,что ОКБ Яковлева создало и P&W F119-PW-100.

----------


## Жора

Подъёмно-маршевый движок Ф-35 имеет обозначение F-135, хотя и создан он на основе F-119. Альтернативный вариант - F-136.
То, что Вы называете "вентилятором", по сути представляет собой отдельную силовую установку. От варианта СВВП, насколько мне известно, они отказались в процессе разработки, но даже в варианте с коротким взлётом и вертикальной посадой приходится увязывать воедино подъёмный и подъёмно-маршевый двигатели. Кроме КБ Яковлева, никто и никогда ничего подобного не делал (серийно). Потому и обратились именно туда, о чём сейчас все не очень-то любят вспоминать.
Кое-что про Ф-35:http://www.air-attack.com/page.php?pid=48
http://www.wartechnic.ru/usa/aviatio.../f35/teh.shtml
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/x35.html
Про як-141:http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/yak141.html

----------


## Chizh

Насчет названия двигателя ты прав, но ошибаешься с приводом вентилятора. Подъемный вентилятор имеет привод от маршевого движка. 
Посмотри на схему, на ней хорошо виден вал передающий крутящий момент от маршевого двигателя к вентилятору.

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh! Меня интересует Ваш прогноз по нашему самолю пятого поколения! Если можно, с выкладками!!!


Уважаемый, вы меня не за того принимаете. :)
С выкладками это к Михаилу Аслановичу надо.

Мое ИМХО в двух словах.
Пустой полетит скоро - 2009-2010.
Полноценный в строю к 2020.

----------


## fulcrum

Че то этот линк не пашет![HTML]
http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/...35_takeoff.wmv[/HTML]

----------


## fulcrum

Вот что у себя по "Рэптору" нашел, без комментариев.

Почти сразу после окончания Второй мировой войны в военной авиации началась новая эра - эра реактивных самолетов. Если не брать немецкие машины военных времен, которые были скорее экспериментальными образцами, брошенными в бой, то самыми известными представителями первого "реактивного" поколения являются советский МиГ-15 и американский F-86.
 C тех пор прошло уже больше полувека, и теперь военная авиация готовится к новому витку гонки вооружений - появлению истребителей пятого поколения. Каждому из этих этапов соответствовали технологические нововведения, порой революционные, и каждый раз новое поколение, казалось, совершенно зачеркивает все возможности предыдущего.

Так считается и теперь. Истребители пятого поколения должны обладать малозаметностью для радаров, сверхзвуковой крейсерской скоростью, способностью "видеть" противника на большем расстоянии, а также высокой маневренностью. По мнению разработчиков американского истребителя F-22 Raptor, их машина по всем этим показателям превосходит все остальные самолеты, уже построенные и только задуманные.

Однако в военных кругах США не все разделяют такую уверенность. В начале апреля 2006 года два американских авиационных эксперта - Пьер Спрей (Pierre Sprey) и Джеймс Стивенсон (James Stevenson) - заявили, что разработка F-22A является критической ошибкой Пентагона, которая в случае полномасштабной войны будет стоить Америке проигрыша чуть ли не всех воздушных сражений.

Стоит отметить, что Спрей является признанным авторитетом в американской военной авиации. Он является активным деятелем группы, которую называют "Истребительная мафия" (fighter mafia). В это полуформальное общество входят пилоты, воевавшие на реактивных истребителях. Они выступают в качестве экспертов и аналитиков, оказывая сильное влияние на развитие американской авиации - в свое время они способствовали продвижению программ F-15, F-16 и А-10. Стивенсон не менее известен - в свое время он возглавлял журнал американской военно-морской авиации Topgun Journal.

Стоит отметить, что у проекта F-22 были оппоненты и раньше. Однако их аргументы сводились не к тому, что этот истребитель недостаточно хорош, а к тому, что он слишком хорош для современного боя. В будущем, утверждали критики, США не будут вовлечены в полномасштабный конфликт, в котором Raptor нашел бы себе достойного противника.

Между тем изначальная прогнозируемая стоимость истребителя (в случае закупки 750 самолетов) в 149 миллионов долларов слишком высока, чтобы принимать его на вооружение только для того, чтобы он охранял территорию США. В ходе дебатов в Пентагоне приняли соломоново решение - закупить F-22 в ограниченном объеме. Сначала объем закупок снизили до 381 самолета, а потом до 183. Это спровоцировало повышение его стоимости до 355 миллионов за единицу. Теперь это самый дорогой истребитель в мире.

По мнению Спрея и Стивенсона, конструкторы "Раптора" повторили ту же ошибку, что их немецкие коллеги времен Второй мировой, которые построили реактивный истребитель Ме-262. Тогда "Мессершмидт", казавшийся вершиной самолетостроения, не спас "Люфтваффе" от поражения в борьбе с многочисленными "Яками", "Мустангами" и "Спитфаерами" - немцы не могли построить достаточное количество реактивных машин, чтобы противостоять поршневым истребителям. Такое же будущее предрекают F-22 и американские эксперты.

В своем докладе (файл PDF) Спрей утверждает, что, любой истребитель необходимо оценивать с точки зрения четырех факторов, обеспечивающих победу в воздушном бою:

# Первым увидеть противника. По словам экспертов, с Первой мировой войны и до Вьетнама от 65 до 95 процентов самолетов, сбитых в воздушных боях, погибли в результате внезапных атак.
# Превосходить противника количественно. Самые современные самолеты не смогли помочь "Люфтваффе" противостоять большому количеству машин союзников.
# Обладать лучшей маневренностью. Не только с технической точки зрения, но и по уровню мастерства пилотов.
# Возможность быстро поразить противника. Чем больше самолетов участвует в бою, тем больше появляется возможностей нанести удар и тем больше для пилота вероятность стать мишенью для врага, пока он целится в другого.

Как утверждают аналитики, по всем четырем параметрам "Раптор" уступает своим потенциальным противникам.

Во-первых, "невидимость" (малозаметность) F-22 является мифом. Чтобы обнаружить противника, самолет должен использовать радар, который немедленно выдаст его расположение. Кроме того, параллельно с развитием технологии Stealth развивались и технологии ПВО, и теперь радары видят намного лучше и дальше, чем раньше. История, которая произошла в Югославии в 1999 году, когда батарея сербской ПВО сбила самолет-невидимку F-117, тому наглядное подтверждение. Авиационные радары, включая и новейшие системы ДРЛО, могут засекать "невидимые" объекты намного лучше старых советских систем, таких как ЗРК С-125, при помощи которой был уничтожен истребитель в Югославии.

К тому же в настоящее время самолеты вооружены более эффективными ракетами, которые наводятся на источник радиоизлучения. "Кем бы вы хотели быть - полицейским на темной аллее с включенным фонарем, или затаившимся преступником, вооруженным пистолетом с пулями, которые сами наводятся на свет?", - пишет эксперт.

Численное превосходство в воздухе также никогда не будет достигнуто из-за чрезвычайно высокой стоимости самолета. США просто не смогут построить столько же "Рапторов", сколько ранее было построено F-14 F-16, F-15 и F-18. 183 заказанных истребителя будут стоить, по самым приблизительным подсчетам, 65 миллиардов долларов.

Однако американские военные программы имеют свойство расти в цене, и поэтому окончательная цифра может превышать эту на порядок. Обеспечить количественное превосходство в воздухе с таким воздушным флотом США не смогут никогда. По подсчетам Спрея, со времен F-86 "боевая эффективность" каждого вложенного в авиационный проект доллара снизилась в четыре раза.

Маневренность нового самолета в ближнем бою эксперты также ставят под сомнение. По их словам, конструкторы пренебрегли этим качеством в пользу скорости, и теперь, если "Раптор" вступит в ближний бой с противником (к тому же и численно превосходящим), то у него не будет никаких шансов уцелеть. Между тем, как считают Спрей и Стивенсон, именно "собачьи схватки" будут самым распространенным видом боестолкновения между истребителями в случае начала полномасштабной войны.

При этом основным оружием в этих схватках и вовсе может стать авиационная пушка. Эффективность вооружения истребителей, по мнению аналитиков, значительно снизилась со времен Второй мировой. По отношению к 12-миллиметровым пулеметам P-51 ракеты с тепловым наведением стали вдвое менее эффективны. В свою очередь, ракеты, которые наводятся на излучение радара, вдвое менее эффективны, чем те, которые оснащены головками с инфракрасным наведением.

Аналитики также отмечают, что вследствие чрезмерно раздутого бюджета проекта ВВС были вынуждены сократить программы обучения пилотов, что также скажется на их способности вести маневренные бои. В будущем, полагают Спрей и Стивенсон, истребители будут вообще воевать практически без применения радаров, используя лишь пассивные системы поиска и идентификации объектов в воздухе.

В этом случае F-22, оснащенный суперсовременным радаром, потеряет свой приоритет и способность нанесения первого удара. В целом, сопоставляя характеристики современных американских истребителей с самолетами и средствами ПВО других стран, эксперты считают, что со времен F-86 у истребительной авиации США сильно снизилась способность нанесения первого удара.

"Единственное, за счет чего Америка сможет выжить в этой ситуации, это большое число F-16, которые до сих пор остаются в строю. День, когда их отправят на свалку, станет началом превращения ВВС в не-воздушные силы", - резюмирует Спрей.

Главное чтобы этот текст не с форума, а то я че то вообще не помню откуда он! :Biggrin:

----------


## Юрий

Могу напомнить, он отсюда

http://fly.hausnet.ru/news118.html  :Cool:

----------


## fulcrum

Упс....Спасибо. :Redface:   Удалять, нет?

----------


## juky-puky

> Могу напомнить, он отсюда
> http://fly.hausnet.ru/news118.html


- Когда-то были придурки, утверждавшие, что у аппаратов тяжелее воздуха нет будущего, - ни военного, ни гражданского,  а всё будущее принадлежит исключительно дирижаблям... 
Мало ли, кто что несёт... Другое дело, что с этим критиканами никто не согласился раньше, а после проведённых учений с участием F-22, уже не согласятся никогда...

----------


## Юрий

Несколько не в тему, но все же. Пока самоль пятого поколения разрабатываем...

МиГ-35 вступил в схватку с F-16.

Российские оружейники поборются с американцами и европейцами за индийские миллиарды.

http://www.ng.ru/economics/2007-07-03/4_mig.html

----------


## Flicker

Одного не пойму, это автор так очепятался, или правда в это верит?)):

"МиГ-29М комплектуется двигательной установкой АЛ-31ФН, а МиГ-29М2 ОВТ – двигателями РД-33 с отклоняемым вектором тяги."

----------


## Юрий

Возможно автор в это верит, а возможно и написал то, что ему указали.  :Cool:

----------


## Andreya

Про АЛ-31фн какая-то хрень, несчастному МиГу нужно будет просто "попу порвать", что бы такое туда запихать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Одного не пойму, это автор так очепятался, или правда в это верит?)):
> 
> "МиГ-29М комплектуется двигательной установкой АЛ-31ФН, а МиГ-29М2 ОВТ – двигателями РД-33 с отклоняемым вектором тяги."


 Могу тебя успокоить, автор этого бреда не верит ни во что, кроме бабла. Ему все равно, что писать, и типы двигателей ему абсолютно по-барабану: что РД, что АЛ-неужели это не понятно? Назови мне хоть одного  журналиста, который разбирается в авиации! Сколько я этих идиотов  видел и слышал по телеку-это просто не сосчитать! Ни одного, кто бы смыслил в авиации хоть что-нибудь. Несут всякую х...ю, просто уши вянут, слушая их. И таких  специалистов, как я понимаю, сейчас до ... фига. И, если почтенные граждане, слушая эту по...ь, принимают это на веру, то они просто обалванены, и мне их искренне жаль. А этих козлов-журналюг я бы просто увольнял с работы за бездарность и непрофессионализм. Хотя профессионализм сейчас, благодаря  принятым законам, вовсе и не требуется.

----------


## juky-puky

Просто для сравнения:
........................................РД-33К / АЛ-31Ф 
Габаритные размеры, мм:  
длина..................................4230 / 4945
максимальный диаметр........1040 / 1277
Масса, кг.............................1055 / 1520
Тяга с форсажем, кгс............9700 /12500

----------


## Юрий

А вот еще... Иран показал истребитель собственной разработки.

http://www.rambler.ru/news/world/teheran/10902034.html

----------

